# cottage cheese remove or cover it?



## bright star (Sep 13, 2006)

is it better to scrap the cielling or go over it with 1/2 drywall? why? what woul u do in 900 sq ft celing


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

What are you wanting to do? Slick ceiling, or respray? If you want a slick ceiling it all depends on whether the ceiling was primed before it was sprayed, which hacks don't usually do. The spray is easy to remove from un-primed drywall, but can be a challenge when primed. I usually decline any job where the customer wants to go from texture to slick. I just figure they don't want to pay me what it would be worth, and I can usually find something better to do. I do very often scrape down texture where the ceiling wasn't primed. I scrape it down to bare rock and kilz and spray. Hanging over the ceiling is probably the best option.


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Wet it with a spray bottle. Scrape off as much as you can without gouging into the paper on the rock. Then skimcoat for a smooth finish.


----------



## cedy (Sep 7, 2006)

I've removed a lot of popcorn/cottage cheese. The secret in bidding on these jobs is if the ceiling has been painted/primed at anytime after the popcorn has been up there. If it hasn't all you need is go to Lowe's and get a popcorn removal knife. I've looked around and they seem to be the only ones who have the right tool. Spray the ceiling with a garden sprayer then screw on a good sized pole and scrape all that crap off. It will come off in sheets and is really easy to do. Just make sure the ceiling is quite moist and let it soak for 15-20 minutes. If it's been painted then your going to have a much harder time getting the water to soak in there. Use a less wide knife and consider using a ladder insead of a pole. Either way your going to have to do some skim coating and sanding. I'ver never run across a situation where adding a layer of rock would have been the better choice-- after all it's all ceiling work, and I don't care who you are, hanging rock on ceilings where you can't even see the joist sucks, after all your still going to have to do some mudding and sanding no matter which way you go about it.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn, with a thread title like that I was sure you were talking about something else.

Sorry, bye.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Peladu said:


> Damn, with a thread title like that I was sure you were talking about something else.
> 
> Sorry, bye.


either, or i do believe:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Just something to consister depending on when the popcorn was put up. in the 1980's they added asbestoes to the mix so make sure you put on a dust mask. better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

bright star said:


> is it better to scrap the cielling or go over it with 1/2 drywall? why? what woul u do in 900 sq ft celing


Too many variables, what ifs on the scrapeing aspect.

Just bid to rock over. KIS.


----------

